# Shelby Foote Audio



## RamistThomist (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone know of Shelby Foote audio online? I love his accent.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 12, 2007)

That high-draw Newallins accent?


----------



## Herald (May 12, 2007)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4722305

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4721849


----------



## Staphlobob (May 13, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Does anyone know of Shelby Foote audio online? I love his accent.



It was Foote who, in his beautiful accent, described Stonewall Jackson as "a religious nut." If I could listen to him without listening to what he says, I'd like him better.


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

Shelby Foote said something very interesting in a television interview released just after the Ken Burns documentary. When asked what side he was on (re: Civil War) of course he said the South. What I did not expect was his candor in stating that if he had lived in the North he would have been a Union man. He said that the issues where not as compelling as the societal aspect. Being from the south he would naturally back his countrymen. He was then asked about the view of the Civil War today. He said that it is much more personal for the South and that more Southerners would sympathize with their cause as opposed to Northerners who only remember the history aspect. Foote's answer gives insight into the cultural differences between North and South that still exist today. 

When Foote was a school boy he was taught that Yankees were evil and the South fought for a righteous cause. Only after he began to search out the answers for himself did he find out that Southern history was biased. He admitted that it probably wasn't that way in the North since the northern schools taught the history more than the cause. While he still supported the Souths reason for going to war he did not see a great evil that was the precursor to hostilities. He blamed the war on passionate issues that grew beyond dialogue. He believed the war was inevitable and the South's only real hope for victory was political, not military.

Foote was not unique in his views but he articulated them well.


----------

